# Feliz día a todas las mujeres!



## Libard (Mar 8, 2010)

FELIZ DIA A TODAS TODAS LAS MUJERES! que hayan hecho feliz a un hombre por lo menos una vez.


----------



## Tavo (Mar 8, 2010)

Libard dijo:


> ...que hayan hecho feliz a un hombre por lo menos una vez...




Jajaja!! que mal pensado que soy .

Feliz día a todas las mujeres.

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 8, 2010)

*¡ FELÍZ DÍA A TODAS LAS MUJERES !*

Aunque no me hayan hecho felíz una vez  (¿que habrá querido decir?)

Saludos para vos Tecnogirl que sos la mas visible


----------



## Tavo (Mar 8, 2010)

Tal cual, coincido con dosmetros:

Que habrá querido decir con "...que hayan hecho feliz a un hombre por lo menos una vez..."


Estaría bueno que tires una pista (no que lo digas textualmente eh jaj) así nos damos cuenta..

Yo lo relacioné a lo referido en "materia sexual". *Es muy probable que esté equivocado y que yo sea muy malpensado*...

Saludos!!
Tavo10.

PD: No la veo mucho a Tecnogirl (nunca)... 
Y... ¿porqué a las mujeres no les interesa la electrónica? es muy aburrido para ellas??

EDIT1:

Algún moderador ya se gastó en editar el título del post, ahora queda mucho mejor..


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 8, 2010)

Libard dijo:


> FELIZ DIA A TODAS TODAS LAS MUJERES! que hayan hecho feliz a un hombre por lo menos una vez.


Y a las que no *!! También ¡¡*



DOSMETROS dijo:


> *¡ FELÍZ DÍA A TODAS LAS MUJERES !*
> 
> Saludos para vos Tecnogirl que sos la mas visible



*Y la que mas participa*. 

Para no discriminar, saludos a "TODAS". Hay varias que por su "Nick" no se hace evidente que son niñas.


----------



## alexus (Mar 8, 2010)

feliz dia a todas las mujeres!

especialemente como mencionaron antes a tecnogril, la que mas participa, la mas visible, y la que aporta valioso contenido en cada mensaje.


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 9, 2010)

Muchas gracias por sus comentarios!!!
Saludos.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Mar 9, 2010)

> Aunque no me hayan hecho felíz una vez  (¿que habrá querido decir?)


 
uuuiiii que mal a sonado eso.

feliz dia!


----------



## AntonioG (Mar 9, 2010)

Pues yo también felicito a todas las mujeres en su día (que ya pasó), pero en especial a las que usen éste foro, desconozco si es poca o mucha la cantidad de mujeres técnicas que anden por aquí, pero las que anden, pues muchas ¡Felicidades! por su día y felicitaciones por ser 'colegas' nuestras.     .


----------



## blackpic (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey mis amigos yo tambien me uno a felicitar a ese ser tan especial en su dia,  aun que ya paso pero para felicitar a una mujer nunca es tarde ya que no hay una persona especial como la mujer, todos los dia hay que darle gracias a dios por crear esa magnifica creasion, que vivan las mujeres de todo el mundo...


----------



## LORD KSPER (Mar 9, 2010)

Se refieren a esas "cositas" que nos hacen perder la cabeza??, esas ternuritas que si no fuera por ellas no existiríamos los caballeros...

benditas sean todas las damas


----------



## electrodan (Mar 9, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> [..] Hay varias que por su "Nick" no se hace evidente que son niñas.


Habla, habla! (rellenando caracteres)


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 11, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> [..]  Hay varias que por su "Nick" no se hace evidente que son niñas.





			
				Electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Habla, habla! (rellenando caracteres)


Algo me dice que...

Nooooooooooooo

Naaa, ya en serio.... Jajajjajajajasjajsajsjasjajjajajaja

Se pasan, solo por que estoy fuera... Jajaj

Saludos!!!


----------



## Tavo (Mar 11, 2010)

what? ja

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 11, 2010)

Andan conspirando contra mi. Me quieren hacer una "Jarocha"


----------



## verogirl (Oct 19, 2010)

wow, no habia visto este post!
pero debo decir que me sorprende lo atentos que son con las mujeres 
aunque halla pasado ya mucho tiempo, feliz dia!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 19, 2010)

Era "conmemorativo" al día de la mujer (a las que alguna vez habían hecho felíz a un hombre por lo menos una vez )

Aunque "día de la mujer" . . . son todos los días


----------



## Tavo (Oct 19, 2010)

Y dale con esa frase... Pero, que cosa eh...! 
El comentario que mejor me cae es el de Fogonazo ->


Fogonazo dijo:


> Libard dijo:
> 
> 
> > FELIZ DIA A TODAS TODAS LAS MUJERES! que hayan hecho feliz a un hombre por lo menos una vez.
> ...




Faltó un post de "FELIZ DÍA DE LA MADRE!" aunque no creo que alguna sea madre de acá... No tendría tiempo... jeje

Saludos!


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 10, 2013)

*Muchas, pero muchas felicidades a todas las madres, hoy en su día.**Les dejo un lindo poema y un vídeo con una letra hermosa de un grupo Méxicano*
Tiene la frente pálida y tranquila, una santa mirada en su pupila, y en los labios la savia del amor.
¿Quién es ella, tan noble y abnegada, que nos habla de amor en su mirada, y cual nadie nos cuida con fervor?.
Es la madre, la santa, la bendita, la que al pie de la cuna nos musita una dulce oración.
La que todo lo aporta por su niño, la que nos llena de inmortal cariño y nos da el corazón.
Tiene la frente pálida y hermosa, cual si fuera del Cielo alguna Diosa llena de bendición.
Ella nos da salud con un abrazo, si sufrimos nos cura en su regazo del más grande dolor.
Es la madre, la santa, la que llora, el verdadero llanto que devora su pecho maternal.
La que cubre con besos nuestra frente, la que siempre es igual. 
Dichosos los que vamos por la vida, y tenemos en ella a la querida madre abnegada que nos diera el ser.
Elevemos un canto a su grandeza, amémosla con toda la firmeza, que sentirá placer.
Cantemos a la madre en este día.
Yo que tengo a la dulce, la que es mía, la bendigo con íntimo fervor.
Los que la lloren para siempre muerta, vayan del Cielo a la gloriosa puerta que está cerca de Dios.
¡Benditas madres que en afán prolijo, dieron toda la vida por el hijo que fue su adoración!
¡Bendita madre que tu amor me diste, y al tenerme en tus brazos me pusiste tu eterna bendición!
​ 



*Autor del poema: Crisanto Cuéllar Albaroa*​ *Autor de la canción: El Haragán y Compañia*

*Felicidades*​


----------



## Andres Cuenca (May 10, 2013)

.
.
.
*! Muchas felicidades en su día ¡*​


----------

